# platy 10 gallon tank



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i want a 10 gallon full of platys
I really don't want fry so are females a must have or can i get 5-6 males?
i know all about cycleing the tank and plan on a 1.5 month fishless cycle


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

just get males then
Mouse


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Get males if you dont want babies


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

will 6 males fight?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

will 6 males fight?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

they may quarrel a bit but theres nothing to fight over such as females. They may try and mate with each other though! :|


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol :lol: Do they really do that? :?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well Platies, no matter how cute and how full of personality do only have brains the size of a poppy seed....LOL


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, true, but don't they have natural instinct to help tell them there are no females? I guess they might make a mistake sometimes :shock: :roll:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'll check if females are avalible but if there is a birth it is survival of the fittest for the fry if any make it as they grow they'll replace the adults


----------

